# any RS2 owners here?



## PitViper (Sep 6, 2002)

If so, here's a question:
Do American size license plates fit in the rear plate depression on the RS2? 
It looks like there is a touch of space above and below the euro plates in there.
If you need the dimensions of the U.S plate, I can provide it if necessary.
TIA


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: any RS2 owners here? (PitViper)*

I dont own one, but I believe that the plate issue is no issue. It looks like you'll be able to fit an American plate without any problems. There is a lip extension on the bottom of the rear bumper that forms the bottom of the plate recess as well, but the plate will fit at a slight angle.


----------



## PitViper (Sep 6, 2002)

hmm.. thx.


----------

